
Google Just Bought Behavio - eplanit
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-just-bought-behavio-2013-4
======
lnanek2
Weird, looks like just a clone of the original Android Developer Challenge
winner Locale, or the newer Tasker.

~~~
joshu
It's a bunch smarter than that under the covers.

------
jared314
This might fit in perfectly with Google Now.

